# BEST Birthday present ever!!!!



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

H's atty called me and when I mentioned I didn't really have anything to work out at case management and had not been looking forward to having to be in the same room as my crazy-making H, he said, hey, no problem, we can get that waived!

A minor miracle but a miracle nontheless.
This is the H who made lewd photos of me from a Skype session after I told him he did not have permission to do so, and then saved them after I'd left him the first time and told him please delete the photos I'd sent him (not lewd, nice ones in lingerie, but still...) and any others and he said he had...then he was stupid enough to let me see his laptop and I found it...or maybe he wanted me to, and not to be able to say anything about how he lied to me about it.

I don't want to be in the same room with someone who treated me with that little respect. He doesn't deserve to see me, not even if I'm wearing 3 layers of ratty sweats. The thought of him sitting across from me remembering all the things he did to me when I was innocent and he was being a psychopathic lying predator makes me sick. 

Like I said, best birthday present ever.
And I'm making tacos for dinner, too


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

good for you! 

p.s. make me some, i looove tacos. 

oh, and happy birthday!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> good for you!
> 
> p.s. make me some, i looove tacos.
> 
> oh, and happy birthday!


No problema.
I was thinking I would like a Margarita, frozen, with salt...but I have to write a paper tonight...which for me is a really sweet birthday evening. LOL, spending my night with Djuna Barnes :rofl: OK....um maybe not. But you get the idea!
Making brownies and eating the batter...kids raise chickens so the eggs are safe (in the batter). 

Yes, I am so relieved. I don't have to prove anything or see him, nada, to get my divorce. I'm so glad he suggested it, and when I accepted and saw his reasoning, he was absolutely vicious, remarkable low-blow verbal assaults...so that most definitely there was no going back from that. Everything else could be gaslighted, and after the fact he did try to gaslight, but...I CUT HIM OFF. N/C.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> No problema.
> I was thinking I would like a Margarita, frozen, with salt...but I have to write a paper tonight...which for me is a really sweet birthday evening. LOL, spending my night with Djuna Barnes :rofl: OK....um maybe not. But you get the idea!
> Making brownies and eating the batter...kids raise chickens so the eggs are safe (in the batter).
> 
> Yes, I am so relieved. I don't have to prove anything or see him, nada, to get my divorce. I'm so glad he suggested it, and when I accepted and saw his reasoning, he was absolutely vicious, remarkable low-blow verbal assaults...so that most definitely there was no going back from that. Everything else could be gaslighted, and after the fact he did try to gaslight, but...I CUT HIM OFF. N/C.


GOOD FOR YOU!

you do tacos AND margaritas, let me know.
love tequila too 

hope everything goes well.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I don't really drink but I'll have a post-modern one. (Illusionary). It will be just as good. I might have a drink on Saturday. I tend to plan my alcohol and when I do it better be good, and I set things up to be risk-averse socially and also safety wise. I wonder what that says about me. I am fun when I drink, no worries for my buddies?


----------



## 1dayatatime (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy Birthday


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> I don't really drink but I'll have a post-modern one. (Illusionary). It will be just as good. I might have a drink on Saturday. I tend to plan my alcohol and when I do it better be good, and I set things up to be risk-averse socially and also safety wise. I wonder what that says about me. I am fun when I drink, no worries for my buddies?


says you are smart.

is your birthday today?


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes. Today's the day!
I have credit and identity theft protection.
So unlike a lot of the paranoid world, I can announce my birthday without getting told I'm stupid for doing so?
I have two years to plan my 50th year trip to Mongolia.
And ummm, 3 months to pack for Cuba.
I was watching TV at the gym today and saw a segment on Hawaii, looking at the blue water, the snorkeling, and thinking ohhhhh, I wish. Then I was like, OH, I FORGOT, I am going to Cuba and will go snorkeling and it will be warm and beautiful and there will be dancing. Duh.
I do treat myself well, I just forget when I line stuff up for myself, so then it's like a nice surprise when I remember.  
Maybe I'll have a mojito. If I get into any trouble the instructors will have to deal with it. Or the consultate? 
Yup, I do like fun trouble, if things start going downhill it's time to call a cab and go home. Or stumble towards my tent.


----------



## thurm09 (Feb 11, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Homemaker_Numero_Uno said:


> Yes. Today's the day!
> I have credit and identity theft protection.
> So unlike a lot of the paranoid world, I can announce my birthday without getting told I'm stupid for doing so?
> I have two years to plan my 50th year trip to Mongolia.
> ...


48 eh? dont look a day over 35 

have a good day...
and good trips too


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

You're close - 32 would be closer still 
Thanks.
Buenas Noches!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy birthday!

We can't announce our birthday?


----------

